# HP Laserjet 2600n has no postscript functionality. Can that be fixed?



## philadelphiagir (Jul 14, 2006)

I just purchased the HP Color Laserjet 2600n. The test page printed out wonderfully and the printer linked up my Mac effortlessly. Then I started printing out my graphics and they are blurry and fuzzy. Come to find out the printer does not support postscript. There is a HP Toolbox I could futz with but of course it is not Mac supported.

What to do? Can I install a postscript app to rip my artwork correctly???

Heide


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 14, 2006)

Maybe...
but the LaserJet 2605 comes with Postscript Level 3 emulation, and the 2600 does not. Maybe you can do a trade....?


----------



## gsahli (Jul 14, 2006)

Have you checked the print quality options in the Copies & Pages menu?

Consider this - every OS X application (Finder-accessed apps, not unix command-line programs) outputs postscript. So, EVERY printer driver for a non-postscript printer is a RIP - it MUST translate postscript to the printer's language.


----------



## philadelphiagir (Jul 31, 2006)

I decided to get rid of the HP and upgrade to a Xerox Phaser 6120. Im very happy with it and it was only $40 more. Xerox is much more Mac friendly.


----------

